
'IBM Is the World's Biggest Patent Troll' - voidz
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2493155,00.asp
======
malaysanghi
IBM has been at it for a long time. It has been notorious for earning through
licensing of it's patents [http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2012/01/11/ibms-formula-
for-succes...](http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2012/01/11/ibms-formula-for-success-
patents-patents-and-more-patents/id=21722/)

------
enkiv2
Tangentially related: my day job involves cleaning up patent data, and IBM
can't spell its own name consistently: there are _thousands_ of unique
variations of IBM as an assignee name, far dominating all other US and
european patent holders.

